# LEEP w/ Cone Biopsy



## kfrycpc (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm new to surgical billing and was wondering this:

Can you bill a cone biopsy (57520) with a LEEP (57522)? I've checked CCI edits and it says they aren't bundled but I'm doing this for the first time on my own and wanted to ask.

Thanks!
K


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 24, 2014)

They're not billable together. The cone & LEEP are included in 57522.


----------



## kfrycpc (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## pmiller1214 (Jun 2, 2015)

*LEEP biopsy*

I have another question along the same line of questioning.  IF a provider indicates the following (see below), wouldn't the appropriate code be a 57522 because an endoscope was not used?  There is debate that a 57460 should be used because it specifically indicates 'biopsy', but I do not agree because there was no scope used.

_'cervix infiltrated with Lidocaine with epi.  Cone specimen cut with 2cm loop on power of 45.  Copious amount of mucoid, clear discharge from uterus after cutting across os.  Endometrial biopsy obtained (to 8cm).  Cautery with 5mm ball.  MOnsel's applied.  NO problems or complications_.'

Thank you!


----------

